# internet dial-up tools: is kppp the only one that works?

## getouttamyhouse

hey all,

im jus wondering what internet dialup tools you all use. ive been using kppp but only out of absolute necessity.Ive tried just about every other dialup tool i can find, from wvdial to yawmppp, and I CANNOT GET A SINGLE ONE TO WORK EXCEPT KPPP. most seem to connect fine but then disconnect immediately. Im trying to run a lightweight system, so im trying to completely get rid of kde, which i am only keeping for kppp. am i missing something painfully obvious here? has anyone else had the same problem?

----------

## doalwa

Why not just use the stand-alone ppp program? I've never encountered any problems in using it, and it's as lightwheight as you can get.

----------

## getouttamyhouse

you mean pppd? ive tried it but i cant figure out how...i cant see why all the frontends ive been trying havnt been workin.

neways, how do you use pppd? can it be done with command line switches?

----------

## didl

I am using wvdial without any problems.

You can use 

```

/usr/bin/wvdialconf

```

to generate a config file which should work as is after

you insert the phone number/login information.

----------

## wrc1944

I finally got wvdial to work doing this:

Type, as root:

wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

This will generate the file you need to fill in your isp info. Then Add this line at the bottom:

Stupid Mode = 1

Then add the following line to /etc/ppp/pap-secrets, and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets, including the quotes:

"your isp login name" * "your isp login password"

Also, make sure you have your isp's domain, your local machine nameserver,and your isp's nameserver primary and secondary isp addresses in both /etc/resolv.conf, and /etc/ppp/resolv.config. Here's an example of my resolv.config files:

MY /etc/resov.conf:

----------------------------

search access4less.net

#search access4less.net

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 170.147.49.55

nameserver 170.147.113.54

nameserver 170.147.49.55	#kppp temp entry

nameserver 170.147.113.54	#kppp temp entry

---------------------------------------------------

The temp lines are generated each time- don't type them into your file

My /etc/ppp/resolv.conf file

-------------------------------------

nameserver 170.147.49.55

nameserver 170.147.113.54

Hope this helps,

wrc1944

----------

## getouttamyhouse

thanks anyway, but ive tried all that!

ive been chiseling away at this problem for a month. at one stage, i had wvdial running on an old 233 pentium running red hat 8, but thats it, and i used to have it going with gentoo for a short time.

but then, like the idiot i am, i somehow stuffed up gentoo's console server so i couldnt get a console as non-root, so i had to re-install the lot and ever since wvdials been saying the modem hung up seconds after establishing a connection.

----------

## wrc1944

hmmm. You might try:

Stupid Mode = 2

and/or possibly type:

wvdial &

instead of just wvdial, to see if it helps the isp handshake (I read that somewhere when I was struggling with wvdial before)

Another thing I was advised to do is comment out or delete the ISDN line in the /etc/wvdial.conf file.

One last thought: In /etc/ppp/peers, I have a wvdial file like below:

-----------------------------------

noauth

name wvdial

usepeerdns

---------------------------------

And, another file called wvdial-pipe, that looks like this:

--------------------------------------

noauth

name wvdial

plugin passwordfd.so

defaultroute

replacedefaultroute

----------------------------------------------------

Maybe try creating these files, if you don't have already have them.

All I know, is wvdial works for me with how I've described my files, and I was having the same problems you describe before I edited them, as shown above- then wvdial begin maintaining the connection.

wrc1944

----------

## Starfox

Try to fill in your "login * password" in /etc/ppp/{p}{ch}ap-secrets

That works for me!

----------

## longint

Any solution for ISDN-users (where kppp is not working!?)?

----------

## Starfox

longint, do you use isdn and wvdial ???

If so would you please post your /etc/wvdial.conf because i'm trying to get wvdial and isdn working, too.

thanks

----------

## kevmccor

I have used DWUN and gcdial on my home network, with an ISDN TA for a couple of years now.  My server is set up for NAT so all the other computers (2 of them) dial out through DWUN.  The system is very simple, a little cheesey, and just a little hard to set up. but I notice that gentoo has ebuilds for everything.

Right now, I'm putting gentoo on a new server and thinking of replacing the DWUN with pppd and wvdial or diald.  The problem with DWUN is that it won't automatically disconnect and it seems if one computer has the ppp0 link open, the other computers can use it with no sign in.  However, I have no problems making a ppp connection.

----------

## davidblewett

I used pppconfig, so that the connection could be controlled via the CLI. Once it had all the info about the account, I could use pon and poff to control it.

----------

## XB-70

 *Quote:*   

> I used pppconfig, so that the connection could be controlled via the CLI. Once it had all the info about the account, I could use pon and poff to control it.

 

I have done almost everything explained above and I'm still having problems.

Prior to that, I had found that ppp_async was not compiled into the kernel.

NOTE:  As with other gentooers, kppp works tickety-boo.  This is one of those nigling details that I just want to nail so that I can connect from the command line. 

I can use pon just fine to start the process, but I get the same issue as with wvdial -  pppd just hangs after the handshake and login.

wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 M0 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 M0 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT 5551212

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT  5551212

CONNECT 45333/ARQ/V90/LAPM/V42BIS

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

XXXYYY tnt1.burlington.vt.da.uu.net

Login:

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: testuser@yahoo.com

testuser@yahoo.com

Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

    Entering PPP Session.

    IP address is 65.235.135.207

    MTU is 1524.

--> Looks like a welcome message.

--> Starting pppd at Tue Jun 29 18:17:48 2004

--> pid of pppd: 5983

Then, that's where it hangs.  Arrrgh!

----------

## davidblewett

You need to configure pppd to be verbose. You can then see exactly what it's sending/receiving from your ISP. My guess is that it can't agree on CCP options, or your ISP is sending an optional multilink request. You can disable these by adding options to your 

```
/etc/ppp/options
```

 file. Check the man page for the exact option. This is where you tell it to be verbose as well. Just monitor your syslog after that and post back what it's doing.

----------

## wrc1944

For wvdial, try upgrading to 1.54- I had problems with 1.53 too. Please post your wvdial.conf file. Emerge should bring in any other updates, like gstreamer.

IIRC, with 1.53, it gets to:

--> Looks like a welcome message. 

--> Starting pppd at Tue Jun 29 18:17:48 2004 

--> pid of pppd: 5983 

like you said, and doesn't output anything else, but at that point, it is connected. Once you see the  "--> pid of pppd: 5983" line, it should be connected. Then you can open another terminal, and do stuff there. wvdial needs it's own terminal. With 1.54, it goes on and tell you the nameservers addresses.

wrc1944

----------

## kevmccor

I have questions about "on demand" ppp set-up.  One issue with pppd on demand is the ppp0 link being established as a result of extraneous network traffic, such as cups polling for printers (there are filters for this) or a windows computer on the home network.  I do believe a windows computer will run all kinds of www spyware, adware, and other "secret" stuff anytime it is on.  I would like to require the user to initiate the ppp link, but I would also like pppd to shut it down after enough inactivity time and then start it back up on demand.   So, I need a specific routine for clients to dial the modem,  and have access to the ppp0 link, which won't allow just any program to do this.  This is probably a dialer daemon and client setup, with some type of authentication.  I have read lots of documentation, but haven't figured this one out.  My present set-up (DWUN dialer; gcdial, windwun clients; iptables NAT firewall) is close, but I don't have the pppd on demand or tight enough authentication.

Any ideas?

----------

